# IBC Betta Pals



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

YES!

My parents are letting me do the Betta pals program at the IBC website so I can get my first pair (only rule is I have to wait 3 months after they arrive to breed them). (I've been a member for about 2 months)

Yet... I'm confused. I don't know how to join the program. When I clicked on the betta pals link, The only thing it showed me was "If you are an active breeder and would like to donate extra stock, login to contact the Betta Pals chair"

How do I contact someone?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aw, when I told me parents shipping would cost about $40... theysaid I could buy some pet store Bettas instead.... )=


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

aww bummer I have always wanted to see someone get fish through that program.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry! Is there any way you can raise the money yourself or would they not like you to spend your money?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

They don't like me spending my money on fish things )=>

I only get $25 a month, and I usually have things I'm eager to buy (nerite snails, dwarf hairgrass, some ornaments currently, as well as a 20 gallon tank, dividers, and stuff for that....) So for now my best bet is to get local fish.

But I can't breed for atleast 3 months because in 3 months we on a 2 week trip to see my brother graduate boot camp, and so until then I don't want to rush raising and breeding fry my first time.

Maybe in the meantime I can convince them...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do your parents not want you to breed? I know breeding petstore fish is frowned on around here but if you got a pair from the petstore or maybe a local breeder and breed them then maybe your parents would see how serious you are about the fishkeeping hobby.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry.My parents are letting me as I pay for myself mostly.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

My parents said it's okay if I breed, but for some reason they hate ordering stuff more than slowely buying the supplies. 

I'm hoping I can gather my supplies before we visit my brother (fish included) And then when we get back raise my first spawn.

I mean, I plan on eventually working on a dragon VT line, but since I've never spawned before, I'll try to start off with a fish in more popular demand. Instead of focusing on the genetics, should I just choose a random (non VT) female that looks great, and a random (again non VT) male that looks great (And by great I mean "pretty colors" and nice fins and little to no deformities, etc) Because if I focus on genetics and look for two Bettas of the same color and tail type at a LFS, it will be very hard.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Pet store bettas are ok if you know what to look for. IMO aquabid are as bad as PS if you don't know what to look for.

My advice is; study the IBC standards and look for a pair that closely fits to them. If there are no HM females, get a super delta with sharp edges - you should come up with a few HM fry.

As for colors; read color articles and study their compatibility (eg. red to cambodian, melano to blue, etc). Then determine what color/s you want to work with.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, I've searched through the IBC standards and genetics. I was REALLY wanting to start a yellow marble HMPK line, but now I'm thinking of going with green or copper since yellow marble is very hard to find at a pet store. I also kind of want to do asymmetrical HMPKs, which I really hope to find when I get my pair...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I might be able to help you out... I'll PM ya.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your also going to have to look into your state laws because I believe in order to receive fish in HI you have to have some sort of license....I'm not 100 percent sure on that though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

baylee767,

Tell your parents that you're *not* doing drugs, stalking the elderly with a paint ball gun or trying to get pregnant (or get someone pregnant) as hobbies, and maybe they'll suddenly realize keeping fish is the least of their worries... and aren't they lucky to have a kiddo with a nice normal hobby...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> baylee767,
> 
> Tell your parents that you're *not* doing drugs, stalking the elderly with a paint ball gun or trying to get pregnant (or get someone pregnant) as hobbies, and maybe they'll suddenly realize keeping fish is the least of their worries... and aren't they lucky to have a kiddo with a nice normal hobby...


+1!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> baylee767,
> 
> Tell your parents that you're *not* doing drugs, stalking the elderly with a paint ball gun or trying to get pregnant *(or get someone pregnant)* as hobbies, and maybe they'll suddenly realize keeping fish is the least of their worries... and aren't they lucky to have a kiddo with a nice normal hobby...


LOL. I'm a girl... I highly doubt that's even possible.

I might be able to get a pair that I know about (genetic history and such), not sure yet. I'll tell you if I can! I sure hope so!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Update: Getting a pair from Monroe (= They should arrive friday-ish of next week. I can't wait to see them (=


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooray! 

So excited for you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me, too!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think I'll be breeding for a long, long time.

I think 1f2f said that you need a permit to ship fish in Hawaii. I did a quick search and thought you didn't... but I was wrong. Shipping is WAY too expensive and above the normal level and you need to buy a permit. I can't afford to ship in Bettas and can't get a pair. Now I just don't feel like breeding, at least not right now. I think I'll just put off this whole idea and focus on keeping Bettas as pets, not worth the disappointment. Besides, I don't make nearly enough money and there are enough Bettas out there right now that I'm not needed to add to the Betta population. I'll just rescue the poor Bettas out there in the petstores doomed without me. I know, I could get a pet store pair right now, but... I just suddenly don't want to anymore. I guess it's because I have to find that perfect pair in a place where I can get them to spark the interest again...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

So sad! Apparently back in the day it was only $5 to get a permit! Also I've seen people request for the fish to be sent under the radar, but that's not smart or legal! >_< don't give up on breeding just yet! You said you were having trouble finding a local breeder... Maybe there are a lot of others like you on the island! You could be that breeder someday  we'll always be here rooting you on!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, someday. Until then I'll just do some more research in case it makes a difference, and rescue some fish that really deserve it. When I find that perfect pair... then again, no telling if they'd breed. I might have to wait 3 more years until we move to the mainland and then can order Bettasif I don't find the pair , and that will be PLENTY of time to learn everything inside and out. I read in some peoples minds if you haven't owned Bettas for at least 2 years you shouldn't really breed them but just learn to appreciate their beauty. I'll just become more familiar with Bettas, and at that point I'll have lots of money because I'll be able to get a job. Yes, waiting might actually be good....


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

baylee767,

While your waiting, you can work out your ultimate set-up and save cash so you can buy many pairs, so you'll have a better chance of some of them breeding!

You can work on studying genetics too, to decide what you're going for when you breed your bettas.

I know it's hard to wait, but you can be really prepared when the time comes. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The islands must be trying to protect the local flora and fauna by limiting what gets imported... and I can't say that's a bad idea. The dreaded Snake Headed fish is sneaking (snaking?) all over the US because of lax import controls. And look at what happened to Austraila, with non-native species killing off the native ones.

It's a bummer because people like you, who have no ill intent, are restricted along with little Johnny Malice (who's sneaking in an baby alligator from Florida)!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Look what happened in Florida with Burmese pythons. When they get too big to handle, people just turn them loose in the Everglades and they destroy the native species.


----------

